# ?? Duck Blind Suggestions



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys wondering if you could point me in the right direction. I am interested in finding different plans for a permanent duck blind for private land in WI. I will be building it myself but I am interested in looking at different ideas before spending the money. Looking to seat 3-4 adults and dog. Thanks


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

I would start with the avery field grass as a base exterior. Now for a frame.......welding would be solid. Size......big and cozy. The only must really would be the grass mats these things are inexpensive and provide great cover.

gh29


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It all depends on where it is located......

For cover use or match it with what is around.

Size it matters where you are going to put it....If size is not a matter....bigger is better as long as you can conceal it. More room for people to move, store equipment, etc.

Now if you are looking for an flip top....koplin makes some good ones I have used in pit blinds...but you can modify them for a box blind. You can buy individual covers that each person can move or open for the shot. You can cover them with stubble or what ever. But I would have plywood under them for use when nobody is in the blind. (snow and other things will not fall into the blind as easy.

Give us some more details....

1. Where it is located? (pond, river, marsh, wooded area, etc?)

2. Does size of the blind matter? (concealment reasons, etc?)

3. Open cover or closed?

4. Flip cover, slide cover, no cover?


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Are there any sites that offer plans or show blinds in the field and their construction. I was considering a box blind on the edge of pond that could hold atleast 3 + dog with room to move. I would like to see different ideas and apply it for my location and needs. It most likely will be in some marsh grass on the edge close to an open field. The camo I will definately match with the surrounding but I was more curious at different styles and sizes.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

WildFowl (magazine) just had a bunch of plans, etc. in the last issue. You might want to check that out for ideas.


----------



## joel barber (Sep 17, 2002)

In addition to the Wildfowl article there is also an article in the May/June DU magazine with a reference to their website where they indicate that you can see additional pictures and view schematics.

www.ducks.org/duckblindcontest


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Check out this forum. I put in Reelfoot Lake and this is one of the things that came up. I hunted Reelfoot during the years we had no ducks on the NC coast, but now with more ducks and hunters it is way to much for me to hunt. Anyway this page has a load of different blinds.

http://www.scducks.com/ubb/cgi-bin/ulti ... 1;t=000453


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Another suggestion that i would say is to find an old pontoon boat and build your frame off of that. This is good for two reasons: one you will be able to move it if needed and two there is enough room to hunt four guys or even more


----------

